# The Olympic's Skeet Shooting -



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep An eye out for Amber ( my niece) shooting for GB in the Olympics on

Next Event: Skeet Women's Qualification

FRIDAY 12 AUG 13:00 - 17:30

So its nearly here - Amber is off the Olympics on Thursday -



















Quite a bit in the press this week -

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/1549...lls-gone-from-chubby-child-to-olympic-beauty/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...cartridges-hard-nails-contender-Rio-gold.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/...linkname=7d62b9ff-cd41-4f51-8c17-52fae1eef6e6

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/item/...linkname=7d62b9ff-cd41-4f51-8c17-52fae1eef6e6

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/artic...love-team-gb-olympic-skeet-shooter-amber-hill

http://www.maidenhead-advertiser.co...-build-as-amber-hill-touches-down-in-rio.html




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154521025929734






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1081191781971411


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Can you tell her i`ll clean her car for free Bill.........


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

bradleymarky said:


> Can you tell her i`ll clean her car for free Bill.........


Im sure she will be pleased with that :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

How is amber doing bill or not shot yet?

My bad just seen t is the 12th hopefully she can follow the guys foot steps and exceed instead of the 2 bronzes in skeet so far


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck Amber. :thumb:


----------

